# Madrone burl came out nice



## Rick Howard (Mar 27, 2016)

http://i1174.Rule #2/albums/r612/rhoward327/20160327_211155_zpsaty4mgvh.jpg

I wont be upset if this one sticks around.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JohnF (Mar 27, 2016)

Pretty darned nice...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Always amazes me how an imperfection can make a piece look so right. Very nicely turned!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2016)

So very nice! Is that the natural color of the Madrone Burl? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 28, 2016)

Chuck, it's the first I have ever worked with. From looking at photos it appears this is an unusual coloring, but I can't say for certain. I'd like some more if it though lol.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> So very nice! Is that the natural color of the Madrone Burl? Chuck





Rick Howard said:


> Chuck, it's the first I have ever worked with. From looking at photos it appears this is an unusual coloring, but I can't say for certain. I'd like some more if it though lol.



I think it is the natural color. I have some. Have not finished any yet but wood color is the same.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 28, 2016)

Thats the stuff! Most of what I saw on ebay was more golden colored and less red. Mike what is the cost on this stuff in pot call size? Maybe I can swing some of the madrone along with the maple burl.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rick Howard said:


> Thats the stuff! Most of what I saw on ebay was more golden colored and less red. Mike what is the cost on this stuff in pot call size? Maybe I can swing some of the madrone along with the maple burl.



I will get back to you with pictures of what I have, that piece is gone. All that I have is that color though. $6 - 7 a pot depending on figure


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2016)

Beauty of a call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## AEast (Mar 28, 2016)

That's a beautifully done pot. Love the character!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice call Rick, I like the red color. And that imperfection seems to be a good spot to hold the call as well.


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you Thank you. Yup it is kinda like a reminder notch. Not sure why but I still have this call after a few days.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2016)

That's a beauty Rick. Just a guess on the striker handle - looks like spanish cedar although I know it could be many other things. Never heard of SC being used for a striker handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 29, 2016)

Striker is walnut and Bamboo.

Here is a sound bite. She will hunt for me if no one scoops it soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

